# Introducing myself...



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning! I've been lurking on this site for a while...I am twice divorced with 4 grown children...Just ended a LTR of 6 years after spending way too much time wishing and hoping for something more. 
I have found a lot of comfort reading through many of the posts on here, and doing some self-reflection while I made some agonizing decisions...

Just wanted to say thanks for the great advice given! I may ask for some of my own and share my story, but for now, just saying Hello!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Glad you came out of the shadows. Welcome to TAM!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Kick back, put your feet up, grill some wings, wait for the Oregon Ducks to start playing and enjoy.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!! lots of good people here!!!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome. You will become acquainted with some individuals considered to be “top shelf”.


----------

